# Verstecktes Formular Feld durch Link übertragen



## itseit (22. August 2005)

Hi,

ich möchte einen wert der in einem versteckten Formular Feld steht auf eine andere Seite übertragen.

Nun möchte ich aber nicht den Formular Button, sondern einen <a href> Link.

Nun ist meine Frage ob das geht?


----------



## hondocrx (22. August 2005)

probier mal dies



```
<form action='ziel.php' method='post' name='hondocrx'>
<input type='hidden' name='WERTE' value='5'>
<a href='javascript:document.hondocrx.submit()'>link</a>
</form>
```


MfG


----------



## itseit (23. August 2005)

Danke für die Antwort, werde es damit versuchen.


----------

